# Another crossing with speed ferries



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

we have just returned from france via speed ferries our 6th crossing since they started.

We have a Bessacar 725, which is 285cm tall and just a tad over their width reatrictions we have never experienced any problems. the loading staff are excellent and if you have experience with negotiating French and Spanish villages there is no problem loading or off loading.

Fight the pirates give them a try.

PS our last crossing cost £66 return with a free return crossing next time

.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

In this small town we have 3 large hoarding posters exhorting travel by P&O.
via Dover/Calais.

I think the competition is begining to bite.

Gone by this time next year.

Norfolk Line will then take over Dover/Calais.

Nick


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Moondog they wont take over dover to calais on there new prices its cheaper for me on P&O £92 as against £113.Norfolk quoted £63 back end of last month but prices have rocketed since then.

Chris


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Yep difficult to understand Ferry pricings...I booked early with P&O for this year's trips and would have done better to wait till New Year.

I just think that Norfolk would getter better ship utilisation Dover/Calais.Cutting out that Northern arc they take at the moment and with new ships they would save hour/hour half each return crossing or one leg Dover/Calais.
Sorry ..annoraking again.


----------

